# World Championship Preleminary Games Day 2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sunday August 20 all times local Japan(GMT +9)

<TABLE class=smallResults id=lid_6611_lateResu_tab_1 cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> NGR vs VEN</TD><TD align=right>13:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> JPN vs ANG</TD><TD align=right>13:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> QAT vs BRA</TD><TD align=right>13:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> SEN vs PUR</TD><TD align=right>13:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> LIB vs ARG</TD><TD align=right>16:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> NZL vs GER</TD><TD align=right>16:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> AUS vs TUR</TD><TD align=right>16:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> ITA vs SLO</TD><TD align=right>16:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> FRA vs SCG</TD><TD align=right>19:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> PAN vs ESP</TD><TD align=right>19:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> LTU vs GRE</TD><TD align=right>19:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> USA vs CHN</TD><TD align=right>19:30</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=header></TD></TR><TR><TD id=content><TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=container_middle>*Welcome to fiba.com*


Due to an extremely high amount of user, our website is currently unavailable.

We apologize for any inconvenience.

However all games can be can still be followed live. ACCESS OUR LIVE STATISTICS HERE! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Those of you with TVUPLayer can watch Puerto Rico-Senegal on cctv-5

If you don't have it I think the channel guide is vidoo.com or you can do a search for where to dl it I really don't remember where I got it from.


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

argentina 50 - 32 half time


argentina 107 - lebanon 72

argentina played nearly all the match with the bench

herrmann 23 pts 6/8 3p, scola 18


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy-Slovenia Final

80-76

:banana: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 width="100%" align=center border=0 celpadding="0"><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group A*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Argentina</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Nigeria</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Venezuela</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lebanon</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Serbia & Montenegro</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>1</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







France</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>1</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group B*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Angola</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Federal Republic of Germany</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Spain</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Japan</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







New Zealand</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Panama</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>1</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group C*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Turkey</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Brazil</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Australia</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Greece</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Qatar</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lithuania</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>1</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group D*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Italy</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Slovenia</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Puerto Rico</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







United States of America</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Senegal</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







People's Republic of China</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Updated standings pending the final four games of the day.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> Italy-Slovenia Final
> 
> 80-76
> 
> :banana: :cheers: :clap:


Pfff, luck! 

I guess we worsen our chances with this game. I can't see us winning against the US. Hopefully the players will keep their heads cool for the deciding matches against Puerto Rico and China.

peace


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Pfff, luck!
> 
> I guess we worsen our chances with this game. I can't see us winning against the US. Hopefully the players will keep their heads cool for the deciding matches against Puerto Rico and China.
> 
> peace


Slovenia is so talented ... but sometimes (too many times) your players don't seem to put on the floor the right effort and heart.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I understand that Slovenija had a decent lead with 3 minutes left and then either collapsed or just gave up something like a 14-5 run to lose the game.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Ersan Illyasova was very impressive against the Aussie Boomers today. Looks like Ammo out there. Will certainly have a role to play for the Bucks this year.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> Slovenia is so talented ... but sometimes (too many times) your players don't seem to put on the floor the right effort and heart.


Losing a lead in the 3rd or 4th QTR is our speciality . 

I forgot to congratulate team Italy for the win before, so yes, kudos for the hard fought W. It was a nice game, too bad we lost, but that's sports . 

@diable: our biggest lead was 14 pts, and we managed to blew it, yes. This starts to get really irritating after so many years. I remember a game vs France quite some time ago (I think it was a European Championship game), and we had a lead of app. 17 points with 1 quarter and some change left... and yes, we lost that one too. Eh, no use crying over spilt milk, I just hope that we don't completely fall apart against the US team. If we put up a decent fight, I'd be extremely proud.

peace


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How did Primoz look Plastic Man?

I have read comments that he has appeared to be in less than peak physical conditioning.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Those comments seem just about right. I mean, he managed to play for an amazing 9 minutes. He did score with great efficiency, but c'mon, 9 minutes from our supposedly best (or at least tied with Rasho) centre simply won't do. Plus our coaching was pretty awful; Pipan, our head coach, has a certain idiotic tactic: when a player has a killer QTR (Nachbar in today's game), he benches him for an unreasonable amount of time. Why the hell? So he won't score too much and look too selfish. If a guy is on a roll, you keep him in the game, for crying out loud!!! And when a certain 5 gets you a 10 point lead, you don't substitute the whole goddamn line-up!! Argh, I'll be a nervous wreck by the end of the week, if somebody doesn't smack him (and some players) and get their heads straight.

/rant over 

peace


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Those comments seem just about right. I mean, he managed to play for an amazing 9 minutes. He did score with great efficiency, but c'mon, 9 minutes from our supposedly best (or at least tied with Rasho) centre simply won't do. Plus our coaching was pretty awful; Pipan, our head coach, has a certain idiotic tactic: when a player has a killer QTR (Nachbar in today's game), he benches him for an unreasonable amount of time. Why the hell? So he won't score too much and look too selfish. If a guy is on a roll, you keep him in the game, for crying out loud!!! And when a certain 5 gets you a 10 point lead, you don't substitute the whole goddamn line-up!! Argh, I'll be a nervous wreck by the end of the week, if somebody doesn't smack him (and some players) and get their heads straight.
> 
> /rant over
> 
> peace


 Pipan had to rest players, anyway Recalcati also put out Belinelli when he was on fire,so...

Well I have to congratulate Italians for the win, both teams played very well, I'm not disappointed with our players, but the Italians had more luck in last 2 min with 3point shooting and that's it... the only thing that bothers me is why the hell didn't nachbar play in the last minutes,cause Becirovic just couldn't guard Soragna...

Anyway... defeat sometimes helps... remember Greek's defeat against Slovenia in EC which (as their coach said) helped them to win the championship. So maybe our defeat against Italy will help us on Tuesday


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

And the results of the Day 2:

Nigeria : *Venezuela* 77:84
Udoka 23, Ere 13; Diaz 24, Marriaga 14

Lebanon : *Argentina* 72:107
Fahed 18, EL Katib 10; Hermann 23, Scola 18

*France* : Serbia 65:61
Diaw 20, Frederic 11; Rakočević 22, Miličić 12

Japan : *Angola* 62:87
Takeuchi 13, Orimo 11; Almeida 19, Boukar 16

New Zealand : *Germany* 56:80
Penney 12, Rampton 10; Greene 18, Garrett 14

Panama : *Spain* 57:101
Dionisio, Jamie and Ruben 9; Gasol 26, Fernandez 21

Qatar : *Brasil* 66:97
Daoud 16, Erfan 11; Splitter 18, Giovanni 16

Australia : *Turkey* 68:76
Bruton 24; Ilyasova 24, Kutluay 15

Lithuania : *Greece* 76:81 (overtime)
Songalia 18, Kleiza 14; Spanoulis 15, Fotsis 15

Senegal : *Puerto Rico* 79:88
Mak. Ndiaye 14, Cisse 14; Arroyo 29, Ayuso 20

*Italy* : Slovenia 80:76
Belinelli 26, Di Bella 9; Nesterovič 17, Lakovič 14

*USA* : China 121:90
Wade 26, Howard and Anthony 16; Ming 21, Shipeng 17


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Does Elton Brand EVER pass the ball?


----------

